# ever wonder what that bird you saw is?



## budgiecakes (Aug 23, 2014)

Check out this app from the Cornell Ornithology Lab, input your location, time you saw the bird, size and color and it will generate a list of likely birds.

Choosing the bird you saw will update their info and help the app become more accurate. You can also view the bird's territory and listen to samples of their calls. So far it's limited to 400 north american birds, but they're working on it, hopefully someday it will include birds from all over the world and of course... cute budgies!


----------



## babytommy (Jul 8, 2015)

This is really neat! As someone who loves birdwatching but is really bad with the names of species, I'm sure this will be a godsend for me. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## budgiecakes (Aug 23, 2014)

By the way, I just used this app to call over a bunch of different birds today. I used their sound samples and played it within earshot of the birds I wanted to attract.
Got some nice curious cardinals, mourning doves and a bunch of sparrows lol
Sparrows are the cheekiest!
I found some holes in my window mesh and wondered where they were from. Later heard some tapping on my window and opened the blinds to find 5 of these guys hanging off the mesh and chewing holes!


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

That's a great tool for birders who are learning the species. Will be nice when the database is full!


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Wow that's pretty cool


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

That's super cool!  I love it!


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

I love this!  There is also a team of wild bird photographers here, so anyone can attend this team and go for a educational trip in the lakes, rivers and forests here


----------



## budgiecakes (Aug 23, 2014)

despoinaki said:


> I love this!  There is also a team of wild bird photographers here, so anyone can attend this team and go for a educational trip in the lakes, rivers and forests here


oh wow, you mean in Greece? I wished we had something like that in the US


----------

